

Reasons to move to a startup - Payton
http://thisrealjob.tumblr.com/

======
thisrealjob
Thanks for posting this. I read Hacker News a lot and was surprised to see
this pop up. I just started writing a few days ago and am glad that people are
reading already. It might be the only good thing that happens today, and
judging by the way my boss is staring at me right now... it probably will be.

~~~
Payton
I thought your posts were pretty funny. Keep up the good work. Good luck with
the rest of your day - it sounds like you are going to need it!

------
sfamiliar
couldn't have been more aptly named. this is pretty funny, in a sad kinda way.
we've all been there, kiddo. thanks for giving us a reason not to go back.

